# Oh, yea- look what the mailman dropped off...



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm pretty pumped beacuse with our team deal, I wasn't exactly sure what I was getting. I'm quite pleased.


Orbea Mitis frame
Zeus AC fork
ITM carbon bar and stem
EC 70 seatpost
Full 10speed DA
AMclassic 350's 
Carbon saddle


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thats where my delivery i was expecting went. I'll be home all day tomorrow so you can drop it off any time.


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

propp2531 said:


> Thats where my delivery i was expecting went. I'll be home all day tomorrow so you can drop it off any time.



Sure, and I'll send you a Western Union check for 10,000,000 take out whatever you want for your troubles and send me back about 5,000,000. I'll have my personal shipping rep bring it to your house. 

(insert evil laugh here)


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh so sweet! I want a ride report. Has that snow melted yet in WashMO? 

From what I've heard, those wheels are great. Have fun!


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

The snow just melted; but I haven't had to much of a chance to ride with my running and then I've been freakin sick. Mainly just 2-3 hour rides on the weekends, 2 days of pylometrics, and 3-4 days of running (if I'm lucky). How about U? How's CTS working out?


----------

